# Dialer der "gamer.ag" schlug zu... einige fragen



## larsmclarson (13 März 2004)

Hallo!
Mein Vermieter oder eher sein 8 jähriger Sohn - hat von Freunden die Internetadresse "www.spielsauger.de" erfahren und mehrmalig zum Runterladen von Spielen angesurft. Rechnung für Februar: 400 Euro.
 Habe mir gestern seinen Rechner vorgenommen und folgendes festgestellt:

Der Dialer ist so etwas wie RegTP-Konform, soll heißen er installiert sich ordentich nach dem man insgesamt 3x OK eintippen musste in das Verzeichnis "windows/coder" und legt auch einen "uninstall"-Eintrag in der Registrierung  an. Die Standardverbindung ändert er nicht es scheint, so dass er nur jedesmal beim weiteren Zugriff auf Spielesauger aktiviert wird und man auch dann wieder die OK-Prozedur durlaufen  muss.

Haken1:  Name stimmt absolut nicht mit den insgesamt 72 unter 090090000042 gemeldeten Dialern überein, die lauten auf so schöne Wortlaute wie "web.exe" "click.exe" oder so. Dieser hier heißt "grm-(web)-2-2-0_.exe" oder so ähnlich... erinnert mich irgendwie an die früheren heute verbotenen Dialer von der Nomenklatur her...

daher die Frage:

in wie weit ist der Eintrag NAME DES DIALERS  bei der RegTP  RELEVANT???

reicht ein falscher Name um bei der Telekom  zu behaupten, der Dialer sei nicht konform dem des gemeldeten??

Haken2: Scheint, als hätte mein Vermieter Glück im Unglück: Der gefundene Dialer (installationsdatum genau am ersten Tag des ersten Telefonrechnungseintrags) stimmt mit KEINEM HASH-WERT der Reg TP überein )    das müsste doch wohl reichen oder?

Habe die Seite nun noch zweimal angeurft und auch verschiedene Spiegelserver probiert und mir dabei zwei weitere Dialer runterladen dürfen: einer mit der selben Nummer und korrektem Hash-Wert
einen weiteren, mit 43 statt 42 und ebenfalls NICHT EXISTIERENDEN. Hash-Wert.
Für letzteren und den auf der Platte gefunden werde ich direkt mal eine Meldung bei der RegTP machen. Aber parallel dazu, wie ist die weitere Taktik??? 

 Als erstes mal den Widerspruch an die Telkom wegen nicht registrierten Dialer...         wird die Telekom daraufhin sofort einen Rückzieher machen?? Sie könnte ja auch dem Betreiber glauben schenken (der ja bestimmt weit über 1000 konforme Dialer gemeldet hat) und behaupten, "kann nicht sein, unser Kunde versicherte uns das alles in Ordnung ist".

Zweitens, sollte die Telekom zurückziehen, bekommts man wahrscheinlich mit den Jungs selbst oder einem Inkassobüro zu tun, nicht?? Und der Besitzer des Dialers ist kein Geringerer als der Kompagnion unseres Geliebten Graf Freiher von Grafenreuth (Anwalt / Dipl. Ing (FH)) aus München [der Titel alleine ist schon cool ) ] 

Also - wie sind eure Erfahrungen und gibt es schon Erfahrungen nach dem letzten Urteil vom 4.3 das ja sehr positiv für die Benutzer war und wo wohl auch ein Kind im Spiel war!
Denn die Art des Dialers finde ich auch sehr bedenklich: Die Seite ist ganz klar für Kinder und Jugendliche aufgebaut. OK tippen kann heutzutage jeder 3jährige und Die Warnungen des Dialers sind auch sehr schwammig: So steht beispielsweise in den AGBs der Ausdruck "dialer" - auf dem eigentlichen "Dialer" steht dann Zugangssoftware. 
Alle "rechtlichen Hinweise" sind sehr schwammig gefasst . Beim letzten Fenster erscheint in einer 6er-Schrift ganz unten in der Leiste Nummer und Preis (ohne Hinweis darauf, dass es sich um eine Telefonnummer handelt, geschweige denn um die die man in wenigen Augenblicken anwählen wird...) 

Daher würde ich den Widerspruch auch ganz gerne auf der Tatsache aufbauen, dass der dialer irreführend arbeitet und vor allem auf "Kinderfang" aus ist. Macht das Sinn? - oder kommt man hier mit gesunden Rechtsempfinden nicht weiter...  

Danke schon mal im Voraus  
& Ciao!  lars

P.S: mein Vermieter surft  seit gestern über mein WLAN - besser ist das...


----------



## Der Jurist (13 März 2004)

Hier hilft der Blick in den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten

Dann solltest du die Amtsverfügung der RegTP zu Dialern lesen, dort steht auch was zur Schriftgröße.


Zu Kinder und Netzt. In meinen Fall - Link ist im EHK - war ich immer bereit notfalls, das sogenannte "negative Interesse" der anderen Seite auszugleichen. Das ist der Ausgleich dafür, dass der andere darauf vertrautet, dass ein Vertrag bestand hat, aber weil es ein Kind war, nicht Bestand haben kann, weil die Eltern nicht genehmigten.

Das wollten die nie immer voll Pulle, dafür gabs dann nichts.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

Also das mit dem fehlenden Hashwert bezweifle ich sehr.
Soll das Forum hier genutzt werden gezielt Fehlinformationen zu verbreiten ?
Benenne doch einmal den Hashwert !

@JURIST

Schriftgrösse = 10 Pixel.

Da gibt es nichts zu deuten.

@larsmclarson

Warum will dein Vermieter die Kosten nicht begleichen?
Du sagtest selber das IMMER wieder mehrmals per Texteingabe der Dialer aktiviert werden muss ?


----------



## News (13 März 2004)

Zwischenbemerkung:
DAS HIER auf Spielsauger.de ist ja mal wieder ganz liebreizend

"Die beliebtesten Freeware Spiele aus allen Genres kostenlos downloaden"


----------



## News (13 März 2004)

Hmmm, ich hab mir das grad mal näher angeguckt, drei Anmerkungen:
- Der eben von mir getestete (Starpin- bzw. Intexus-) Dialer hatte einen gültigen Hashwert.
- Ausnahmsweise scheint Anwalt S. aus der Kanzlei G. mal nicht (oder jedenfalls nicht erkennbar) mitzuspielen. 
- Gleichwohl bewegen die sich m.E. rechtlich auf dünnem Eis.
Diesmal wird nämlich nicht - wie so oft - der Dialerdownload als "kostenlos" angepriesen, sondern der *Spiele-Download*. Und das ist ja nun eindeutig falsch.

Weiteres Zitat:
"Klicke einfach auf "Download-Infos", um das Tool herunter zu laden, starte es, folge den Anleitungen um Dich einzuloggen und schon stehen Dir die Infos zu allen 499 kostenlosen Spiele-Downloads zur Verfügung."


----------



## Veruschka (13 März 2004)

Interessant  sind auch die Screeneigenschaften der Spieledemos.

Nur mal so als Beispiel:
http://www.databecker.de/media/prod/img/s_shots/447158_shot_k_01.gif
 

Und hinter dem Link auf die vermeintliche Spielezeitschrift    verbirgt sich ein weiterer Dialeranbieter.  Immerhin hat er auf seiner Seite eine klare und deutliche Preisangabe  :lol:  

Na ja, solange man durch mehrmalige Texteingabe den Dialer aktivieren muss ist alles sehr, sehr seriös :lol:


----------



## News (13 März 2004)

Womöglich hat da jemand das umgesetzt, was - zunächst anscheinend nur als Joke - in einem Dialerforum gepostet wurde: Man könne ja einfach eine Spiele-CD im Elektronikmarkt kaufen und das dann online stellen. Jemand anders hatte dann erwähnt, dass doch eigentlich eine Lizenz nötig sei...
 Das werde ich jetzt aber nicht weiter ergründen, weil mir 29,95 € zu heftig sind :-(


----------



## Veruschka (13 März 2004)

Wo hast Du denn diese € 29,95 gefunden?

In den AGB stehen sie nicht und bei dem Zugangstool muss man schon speziell danach suchen.   

Na ja, solange man durch mehrmalige Texteingabe den Dialer aktivieren muss ist alles sehr, sehr seriös :lol:


----------



## Insider (13 März 2004)

larsmclarson schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist so etwas wie RegTP-Konform, soll heißen er installiert sich ordentich nach dem man insgesamt 3x OK eintippen musste in das Verzeichnis "windows/coder" und legt auch einen "uninstall"-Eintrag in der Registrierung  an.
> Haken1:  Name stimmt absolut nicht mit den insgesamt 72 unter 090090000042 gemeldeten Dialern überein, die lauten auf so schöne Wortlaute wie "web.exe" ...


Dein Vermieter kann froh sein, dass nicht die "web.exe" zum Zuge kam. Die Fragen, die Du hier stellst, sollten besser an die www.questnet.de gerichtet werden. Die sind der Hersteller des Dialers und können bestimmt Auskunft über den abweichenden Hashwert geben.


			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, solange man durch mehrmalige Texteingabe den Dialer aktivieren muss ist alles sehr, sehr seriös.


Vorsicht ist geboten! Wenn 8jährige an Computern wurschteln, die freien Zugang zum Internet haben - das kann das für den Telefonanschlussinhaber u. U. an den Geldbeutel gehen.


----------



## sascha (13 März 2004)

Diese Seite bietet sich für ein kleines Ratespiel an:

*Frage 1: Wie oft kommt auf dieser Seite das Wort "kostenlos" vor?*

[ ] Überhaupt nicht. Schließlich ist das eine Dialer-Seite, die mit 29,95 Euro/30 Minuten abgerechnet wird.

[ ] Einmal. Sicher ein Versehen.

[ ] Dreimal.


*Frage 2: Wie oft wird in diesem Text  darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt?*

[ ] Einmal, das muss auch reichen.

[ ] Mehrfach. Warum auch nicht - ein gutes Angebot hat nun mal seinen Preis.

[ ] Wieso Preisangabe? "Kostenlos" verkauft sich besser.

Manche lernens einfach nie...


----------



## cicojaka (14 März 2004)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Vermieter kann froh sein, dass nicht die "web.exe" zum Zuge kam. Die Fragen, die Du hier stellst, sollten besser an die www.questnet.de gerichtet werden. Die sind der Hersteller des Dialers und können bestimmt Auskunft über den abweichenden Hashwert geben.




Ach, über was die so alles Auskunft geben könnten, wenn sie endlich müssten. Mein Sohn würde die wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr ins Klo spülen, sondern sofort die Höchststrafe aussprechen: Ab ins Bett ohne Betthupferl. Damit Papa hier mal "questnet" in die Suche eingeben kann?


----------



## Veruschka (14 März 2004)

> Vorsicht ist geboten! Wenn 8jährige an Computern wurschteln, die freien Zugang zum Internet haben - das kann das für den Telefonanschlussinhaber u. U. an den Geldbeutel gehen.



Lass mal unsere Kinder  weg.

Besser:

Wenn  Dialer-Unbedarfte  am Computer wurschteln sind sie ein leichtes Opfer der Dialerbetreiber. 

Es ist mit Sicherheit keine Altersfrage. Ein unbedarfter User  wird nie nach den Kosten suchen wenn ihm etwas kostenlos angeboten wird.
Und ein bedarfter User muss mühsam nach den Kosten suchen.

Na ja, solange man durch mehrmalige Texteingabe den Dialer aktivieren muss ist alles sehr, sehr seriös  :lol:  

 

die freundliche Kiste Veruschka


----------



## larsmclarson (14 März 2004)

*Danke schon mal für die antworten*

Hi!
siehe Betreff!  
- jep die Seite ist schor sehr fragwürdig, alles ist auf Kinder gemünzt, ständig ist von Kostenlos die Rede. Whoisafragen der Domains haben mich übrigens auf die verschiedensten Adressen in Deutschland geführt - der Dialer, bzw. die Nummer, wird von bekannter Kanzlei geführt .
Das dazu - zum anderen Thema:
nope -. ich werde den Hashwert natürlich hier nicht veröffentlichen , was soll das bringen und  es handelt sich schließlich um Beweismaterial. 
So danke erst mal! & ciao!


----------



## larsmclarson (14 März 2004)

@sascha

deine zitierte seite ist ja wirklich goil! - ist aber ne andere!
Webseite, Download-Aufforderung und Dialer sehen anders aus, obwohl die Handschrift ähnlich ist. 
@rest
Na ja habe jetzt auch mal auf der RegTP-Seite ein wenig gelesen und sehe, dass drei mal OK ja wirklich den Regeln entspricht...  Find ich übrigens köstlich, dass wahrscheinlich zwanzig hochbezahlte Menschen 3 Wochen darüber sinnieren, wie man den wohl einen normalerweise durch Unterschrift getätigten Vertragsabschluss im Internet tätigen kann und dann tatsächlich zum Schluss kommen: "OKOKOK" ist ausreichend
Hat irgendwie Ironie )   Ich hätte mir nach so einer Leistung erst mal bezahlten Urlaub gegönnt...
Man wollte wohl auch die Analphabeten nicht ausschließen. Muss übrigens meine Behauptung zurücknehemn, dass könnte jeder 3jährige, ich glaube 1,5 Jahre müssten auch ausreichen 

Ciaoiiiii!


----------



## cicojaka (14 März 2004)

larsmclarson schrieb:
			
		

> @sascha
> 
> deine zitierte seite ist ja wirklich goil! - ist aber ne andere!



ein dorn ist ein dorn ist ein dorn 



@ok-Eingabe:

probier bitte nicht, "F*** DICH, DU ABZOCKER" einzugeben




			
				larsmclarson schrieb:
			
		

> Man wollte wohl auch die Analphabeten nicht ausschließen. Muss übrigens meine Behauptung zurücknehmen, das könnte jeder 3jährige, ich glaube 1,5 Jahre müssten auch ausreichen



Gib mal "zweijährige" in die Suche ein 

with regards
___

cicojore


----------



## sascha (14 März 2004)

> Find ich übrigens köstlich, dass wahrscheinlich zwanzig hochbezahlte Menschen 3 Wochen darüber sinnieren, wie man den wohl einen normalerweise durch Unterschrift getätigten Vertragsabschluss im Internet tätigen kann und dann tatsächlich zum Schluss kommen: "OKOKOK" ist ausreichend



Ich denke, das hat weitaus länger als 3 Wochen gedauert...


----------



## News (14 März 2004)

Hier geht's offenbar gerade etwas durcheinander mit den Domains & Dialern.

Also: Saschas Screenshot entspricht den Seiten Spielsauger.de und fast-game.de (zusammengehörig). 

@larsmclarson
Du nennst zwar Spielsauger.de im ersten Posting, aber in der Überschrift "gamer.ag".  Und *da* stammt wohl der erwähnte Dialer her - habe die "grm-(web)-2-2-0_.exe" nur dort gefunden. Das ist in der Tat eine Seite, die sowohl per Mainpean als auch über Global Netcom (RA Syndikus) abgerechnet werden kann.


----------



## larsmclarson (14 März 2004)

*@Rookie*

Hi!
kann das jetzt alles nicht verifizieren, da mein Vermieter nicht da. Den Originallink auf den der Junge gesurft ist habe ich in der Explorer-History gefunden. Es war irgend ein Spielgelserver, denn "spielesauger" kam im Domainnamen nicht vor, soweit erinnere ich mich - eher irgendwas technisches mit "cn connect dialin" oder so...  apropos: Wie kann ich denn eigentlich die Explorer-History sichern? Gibts da von MS aus ne Möglichkeit als Txt- oder proprietäres Format???
Die Seite die beim Anklicken erschien, war aber diese orangefarbene mit dem Staubsauger und dem bebrillten Mädchen als Logo - allerdings, so was ändert sich ja schnell innerhalb von 3 Wochen - habe in Netz noch zwei anders aufgemachte  Versionen von "Spielesauger" gefunden. 
In der AGB der genannten Page ist übrigens von meanpean die Resde, wie du richtig beschriebst. Im Dialer fällt dann erstmals die Bezeichnung  "gamer.ag". In einer RegTP-Abfrage nach Rufnummer erscheinen dann lauter Dialer, die  auf "Global Netcom, Rechtsvertretung Syndicus" angemeldet sind.

Mir ist übrigens bei der Beschreibung de Dialers noch was aufgefallen: 

da bring ich aber auch noch mal in nem neuen Thread, ich zitiere:
---
Der Vertragspartner bietet Ihnen entgeltlich Zugriffszeiten zu geschützten Webseiten/Daten verschiedener Anbieter mittels einer Einwahlsoftware an. Hierzu wird die vorhandene Internetverbindung zunächst getrennt und eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung über Mehrwertnummern (09009) aufgebaut. Der Zugriff auf die angebotenen Daten kann durch Verwendung jedes üblichen Internetbrowsers erfolgen. Die Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung endet mit Schluss der Kommunikationsverbindung. die Sie jederzeit durch Trennen der DFÜ-Verbindung herbeiführen können. 
---
mmmh - wenn ich richtig verstehe wählt sich der Dialer zum Download der Spiele ein, trennt nach dem Download aber nicht automatisch - es ist also möglich wie gewohnt weiterzu surfen - nur eben für 2 E pro Minute...   ähh - das ist doch so als würde ich die Auskunft anrufen für 2 Euro die Minute und alle folgenden Gespräche würden 1 h lang ebenfalls 2 Euro / minute kosten - bis zur gesetzlichen Zwangstrennung...    mir ist ja klar das die RegTP keine Inhalte überprüft aber  dass eine Kontrollstelle so etwas nicht beanstandet, find ich schon ein wenig daneben...   HAAAALO, schon ausm Urlaub zurück die Herrn....


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

Ah, jetzt hab ich's endlich kapiert: 
Das "e" im Domainnamen macht den Unterschied!
Spielesauger = gamer.ag

Spielsauger = anderes Partnerprogramm


----------



## News (14 März 2004)

Oh, wieder mal das Anmelden vergessen...Posting war von mir.

P.S. Spielesauger zeigt exemplarisch, wie durcheinander das manchmal geht in der Branche.
Die AGB ist nämlich falsch:
"1. Sie schließen mit der Einwahl ins Internet über die von uns bereitgestellte Einwahlsoftware (Dialer) einen Vertrag mit der Mainpean GmbH, Scharnweber Strasse 69, 12587 Berlin 
2. Die Einwahl erfolgt über eine sog. Mehrwertrufnummer (0900) zu einem Preis von 1,99 Euro/Minute. Die Abrechnung erfolgt im Sekunden–Takt. "

Tatsächlich lädt sich aber ein Global-Netcom-Dialer runter.
Weil Webmaster dieses gamer.ag-Partnerprogramm halt über MP ODER GN nutzen können...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 März 2004)

Das geschieht doch bewusst und durchaus erwünscht. Die allermeisten PPs haben überhaupt keine eigenen AGB. MP/Intexus verweist im Dialer bei Einwendungen bezüglich des Inhaltes an den jeweiligen Anbieter und sucht man sich auf der betreffenden Seite die Geschäftsbedingungen, wird man im Bogen wieder zu Intexus oder Mainpean zurückgeschickt, weil dort einfach deren AGB draufgeklatscht sind. Für mich ein sicheres Zeichen für die Seriosität der jeweiligen Seiten. Kundenpflege kann man das auch nicht gerade nennen. Wenn der Seitenbetreiber auf Dauerkundschaft wert legen würde, dann würde er bestimmt des öfteren Mal die Inhalte (inklusive AGB) aktualisieren. Muss er aber nicht - es geht ja auch so...


----------



## News (14 März 2004)

Meine neue "Lieblings"-AGB ist in dieser Hinsicht die von
Heimwerker.ag:
"Wir übernehmen keine Gewährleistung dafür, dass der Führerschein nach einem Besuch unserer Seite bestanden wird."
 (c) 2003 by Fahrschule.ag

Nach den Fahrstunden für Heimwerker habe ich leider bisher vergeblich gesucht


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 März 2004)

Als Heimwerkerkönig oder Spielekönig oder Vornamenkönig würde ich dafür auch nicht gerade stehen wollen. Vielleicht passen die sich ja auch an amerikanische Verhältnisse an: "In der Bedienungsanleitung stand aber nix von drin, dass ich meinen Pudel nicht in der Mikrowelle trocknen kann..."...


----------



## cicojaka (14 März 2004)

*Re: @Rookie*



			
				larsmclarson schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich denn eigentlich die Explorer-History sichern? Gibts da von MS aus ne Möglichkeit als Txt- oder proprietäres Format???



ja,ja,ja, das ist eine wichtige Frage... Ich werkel mir immer einen ab mit screenshots und trulala, dauert einen Tag pro cache *lach*




			
				lml schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seite die beim Anklicken erschien, war aber diese orangefarbene mit dem Staubsauger und dem bebrillten Mädchen als Logo - allerdings, so was ändert sich ja schnell innerhalb von 3 Wochen



Es gibt extra Firmen, die bis zu 1 Dutzend solcher "layouts" zur verfügung stellen, die sich zufällig abwechseln! (so zB beim p2p-dialer aus der Schweiz). Wenn zudem, wie hier richtig bemerkt, die tatsächliche Seite gar nicht im cache auftaucht (tut sie doch, aber sehr versteckt), dann ist das so auffällig auf Irreführung ausgelegt... Wenn auch die RegTP und die Tagesschau nicht an der Legalität der dialer zweifeln, die Anwender der dialer tun es offenbar doch, oder?



			
				lml schrieb:
			
		

> - habe in Netz noch zwei anders aufgemachte  Versionen von "Spielesauger" gefunden.
> In der AGB der genannten Page ist übrigens von meanpean die Resde, wie du richtig beschriebst. Im Dialer fällt dann erstmals die Bezeichnung  "gamer.ag". In einer RegTP-Abfrage nach Rufnummer erscheinen dann lauter Dialer, die  auf "Global Netcom, Rechtsvertretung Syndicus" angemeldet sind.



Beim "muckedialer" war es so, dass sich parallel Fenster mit Einwahllinks für Consul Info (freeload-dialer, starlux-dialer, securex-dialer, digital-simplex-dialer, wie auch immer... jedenfalls um die 80kb und mit ieloader) und Mainpean öffneten. Das ist übelste Verwirrung. Es gibt Leute im Forum, die das mit Konkurrenz erklären - aber dieser Ansicht bin ich nicht. Für mich gilt das, was ich sehe. Und das sieht nach Zusammenarbeit aus.

Man vgl. zB mal die Anbieter, die die RegTP nennt, zB für Nummer 090090000010 und 090090000576 (willkürliche Beispiele)

[/quote]

ich muss essen, sonst Familienärger


----------



## News (14 März 2004)

Vielleicht sah die Seite ja gerade so aus?:
h**p://spielesauger.de/lay6/

Nimmt man stattdessen "lay7", liest man übrigens:
"Hallo!
Ich bin ein begeisteter Spiele-Freak und päsentiere hier
meine Top-Sammlung und viele Extras.
Viel Spass beim Downloaden und natürlich beim zocken!!!"


----------



## cicojaka (14 März 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sah die Seite ja gerade so aus?:
> h**p://spielesauger.de/lay6/
> 
> Nimmt man stattdessen "lay7", liest man übrigens:
> ...



Ja, genau... Das ist ja auch schon ein gewisser Mehrwert


----------



## News (14 März 2004)

Na, wie aktuell und passend:
"Anbieter des Tages" bei w*w.affiliate.de 
ist heute...
woher kenne ich bloß dieses Mädel am Computer?


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

An diesem ja offenbar so seriösen Beisiel könnte man exemplarisch zeigen, wie kompliziert die Suche wäre, wenn es ein nicht seriöses Angebot wäre.

Man würde (google: "gamer ag" + "backlinks") verstehen lernen, wie  Suchmaschinenoptimierung und Partnerprogramme zusammen hängen . 

Und die "unseriösen" Anbieter machen es auch so. Das alles der RegTP, den Medien, der Politik erzählen und wenn sie dann immer noch so tun, als würde sich das Problem durch "Marktreinigung" von selbst lösen, wüsste man wenigstens, woran man ist.


----------



## jmayer (15 März 2004)

*Re: @Rookie*



			
				larsmclarson schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist übrigens bei der Beschreibung de Dialers noch was aufgefallen:
> 
> da bring ich aber auch noch mal in nem neuen Thread, ich zitiere:
> ---
> ...



soweit ich mich jetzt informiert bin muss laut RegTP ein Dialer die Verbindung sofort trennen wenn das kostenpflichtige Angebot verlassen wird. Stichwort: "Wegsurfsperre" 

Dialer die die kostenpflichtige Verbindung auch nach dem Verlassen des kostenpflichtigen Angebotes aufrecht halten sind anscheinend nicht legal - und das dann auch wenn sie bei der RegTP registriert sind. 

Es soll sich anscheind auch lohnen den Eintrag des jeweiligen Dialers in der Datenbank der RegTP hin und wieder anzuschauen. Die RegTP kann auch die Registrierung nachträglich widerrufen. Dann entfällt auch die Zahlungspflicht. Ich würde deshalb den Teilbetrag der Telefonrechnung der sich auf die Dialereinwahl - wenn überhaupt - nur unter Vorbehalt bezahlen. 

Jürgen


----------

